# GAME THREAD: Blazers VS Celtics



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Didnt see a thread made so I though I would provide 

Go Blazers And Heat And Bulls!!!


----------



## Focus (Feb 13, 2004)

Heat is leading(65-59) but I don't think Bull have a chance.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Is the Blazer game on the Tube?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

WOW!

Zach and Theo are OUT OF THEIR MINDS!


----------



## SeattleBlazerfan (Nov 28, 2003)

22-0
Boston sucks


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

What a start

27 - 6 Portland

Heat did win the game against the Nuggets


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

what a dilemma for other teams, if we take out a hot Randolph who has 15 1st qtr points.....

you insert Rahim...

:woot:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

32 - 16 Portland after 1 :rock:


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

PLEASE GOD!

Waive Shareef.

I can't stand this. I'd rather him not play at all for the rest of the season then this crud.

I'm happy for the Blazers and Randolph. 

But, I can't deal with my favorite player sitting the bench, especially when he is arguably the best player on the team.

This just stinks.

I said it earlier and I say it again - he won't whine about it. But it is NOT his game and he won't be able to contribute.

GO THEO, GO BLAZERS!

Play.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Theopolis has 6 block shots already in the half (Career high is 9)

Walton has the team record with 8 in a half

Portland up by 22


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

54 - 36 Blazers at the half

I am radio only tonight.. can you tell?


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

When we win this game we will be ahead of the JAZZ for the 9th spot and with NUGGETS and ROCKETS losing tonight..that much closer to a playoff spot... 

yea yea GRIZ won...:upset:


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

Wish I could be watching this, instead of just checking on it on the web. A good old-fashioned butt-kicking is nice every now and then, at least when it's the Blazers doing the kicking. I can just imagine what's going the through the Celtics' minds around now: "Wonder who's on SNL tonight?", "Guess I'll just pass it to Paul", "White leather or black?", "Did I leave the iron on?".


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I do not mind them thinking whatever... we are gaining ground on the playoff push :rock:


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

:upset: 

I'm missing this! Not at home. 


but....


Luckily I have Tivo.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

This game is a beauty..
THEY ARE BACK!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

87 - 54 at the end of 3

too bad its not televised on non pay tv

would be awesome to watch

as they said on the radio... too bad its not the start of the season all over again...


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

D-Miles is a steal for you guys..


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Miles?

This game is ALL defense fueled offense. 

This game goes to Theo.

Play.


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

AHEAD by 33..wwoo hoooo..time to put in.....DAN....OMAR...WOODS...STEPANIA....DAVIS


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Did I say Shareef would be fine with 3 shots or what?

He legitimately has 2 shots. The other two came from offensive rebound putbacks.

P.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I would go so far to say Miles, teo and Rahim were a steal for us

man they are coming together fast...

where did all this defense come from all of a sudden.. they looked pretty good the last few games

even the guards at times


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

Why does Cook get more minutes than Dickau... seems like Dickau has everything cook has and then some (he has a much better shot).


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I am watching this game..
The Portland Trailblazers have the deepest bench in the NBA.
This team is rebuilding in front of our eyes.
I LOVE THIS GAME !
Defense is thrilling.
Passing is crisp,many assists..


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yangsta</b>!
> Why does Cook get more minutes than Dickau... seems like Dickau has everything cook has and then some (he has a much better shot).


seems to me like Cook is quicker, a better passer, and has better court instincts.

this is game is SWEETNESS and i don't want to kill any of it, but do keep in mind that this is a Boston team in much disarray.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

crashing the boards on both ends..
when is the last time you saw that????


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

this team is suddenly fun to watch and listen too..

I sure enjoyed the effort last night and in the Laker game and Clipper game as well

they are hustling.. much more fun to watch than to see them stand around and watch

101-77 Blazers... 3+ minutes to go


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

YEA!!!!!!! we won...that much closer to a play-off spot...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I like how SAR didn't need to shoot a lot of shots, to make a big difference in this game. What was the lead when he came off the bench anyway?

Sucks not being able to see this on TV, but at least I was able to hear bits of it.

Nice to see Qyntel might have started his return to a productive player again, granted it's in a blow-out.

Ratliff with 6 blocks..Wow..

Zach had a really nice game. Maybe he's done pouting about the trade.

35% is crazy on the D.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

5 Blazers in double figures.
Balanced,suddenly a bench.

Remember when I said Woods is either a gazelle or feet in concrete?
He was a leaping,passing,shooting gazelle tonight..16 points.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"With a huge cushion, the Blazers looked focused and energetic, shooting 52 percent and recording 28 assists on 38 baskets."

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Zach is back with another 20+ 10+ game. WooHoo!

27pts (11-19), 15reb, and as many assists as turnovers (2), which is big for him. Nice game, even against a bad team.

Zach is a young player. After a little mini-stretch where he seemed to have lost his way (the mid Feb games against Utah, Denver and the Lakers) not coincidentally, all losses, which caused some to question, well... everything about him, he is decidedly back to form. Some of the problems were made worse by his immature reactions to the things that were happening - both on the court and off.

Having a decent game in Golden State, and most importantly, hiting the game winning shot, seems as if it may have given him an adrenaline boost. His outside jumper - yes the same one that has been clanging for awhile - was flowing tonight.


----------



## Focus (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> PLEASE GOD!
> 
> Waive Shareef.
> ...


I feel ur pain man, I can't stand it either. It is a waste of talent. A career 20/10 starter become the 7-8 man bench player and 5th option on the team. Lets wives him and let him play with a team that can use his talent.

BTW, good win for Blazers especially Denver and Houston lose tonite.


----------



## Flaming Homer (Jan 27, 2003)

You would rather see him average 20/10 a night on a bad team like Atlanta?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I can't believe what I am reading here about Rahim.
It's too bad you are so unhappy,because your favorite player
says he is having a blast..and he sure looks like he is..
What on earth do you mean sitting on the bench??

Many times they are on the court at the same time.
He could have had more points and shots,but he missed more than Zach and was not as aggresive as Zach.

He was not the best player on the court tonight.
Zach was.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

The atmosphere at the Rose Garden was fantastic tonight. The start was incredible, and the party was on! Blazer fans can finally be proud to don the colors again.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

There were games in the last week when Zach was bad and sat.... with Zach and Rahim we can put a 20/10 guy at the PF spot for 48 minutes a game

how many other teams can do that.. constant pressure on the othe team to defend our PF spot... not bad at all


Boxscore by NBA.com 

14 turnovers not too bad. actually higher than what we had been doping the last couple of games

52% shooting as was mentioned..

28 assists :woot:


Have I ever mentioend I like Rahim on our team ? :whoknows:
It will work out... he is doing well at the give n go with Randolph and Damon the last few games. I think he is a pretty decent passer


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Focus</b>!
> 
> I feel ur pain man, I can't stand it either. It is a waste of talent. A career 20/10 starter become the 7-8 man bench player and 5th option on the team. Lets wives him and let him play with a team that can use his talent.


Good lord people. 

Reef was in foul trouble. FOUL TROUBLE. 5 fouls in 22 minutes. That's why he played shorter minutes than normal. And considering we're in the second of back to back and we were blowing te other team out, we unloaded the bench early and there was no real reason to get him back in there late. 

He simply never got into a rhythm. 

Please don't freak out for no reason.


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

*
Source: CBS.SportsLine.com








Zach Randolph #50 of the Trail Blazers puts up a hook shot during the Boston Celtics versus Portland Trail Blazers game on February 21, 2004 at the Rose Garden in Portland, Oregon. 









Darius Miles #23 of the Trail Blazers falls into the crowd during the Boston Celtics versus Portland Trail Blazers game on February 21, 2004 at the Rose Garden in Portland, Oregon.









Damon Stoudamire #3 of the Trail Blazers dribbles past Ricky Davis #12 of the Celtics during the Boston Celtics versus Portland Trail Blazers game on February 21, 2004 at the Rose Garden in Portland, Oregon. 









Marcus Banks #11 of the Celtics dribbles against Omar Cook #10 of the Trail Blazers during the Boston Celtics versus Portland Trail Blazers game on February 21, 2004 at the Rose Garden in Portland, Oregon. 









Ricky Davis #12 of the Celtics dribbles the ball during the Boston Celtics versus Portland Trail Blazers game on February 21, 2004 at the Rose Garden in Portland, Oregon. 









Qyntel Woods #24 of the Trail Blazers dunks the ball during the Boston Celtics versus Portland Trail Blazers game on February 21, 2004 at the Rose Garden in Portland, Oregon. 









Qyntel Woods #24 of the Trail Blazers dunks the ball during the Boston Celtics versus Portland Trail Blazers game on February 21, 2004 at the Rose Garden in Portland, Oregon. 
*


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Those are some great photos*

Those are some great photos!


Also of note..while it is good to have the team working hard again and seeming to gain some confidence, do not read too much into a win over a team that has lost 11 of 12. Hopefully it will start building some momentum and get the team into a groove, but really Portland had everything to lose this evening, it is just good to see they didn't blow it.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

thanks for the photos...but doesn't this board have thumbnails?


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> with Zach and Rahim we can put a 20/10 guy at the PF spot for 48 minutes a game
> 
> how many other teams can do that.. constant pressure on the othe team to defend our PF spot... not bad at all


It's a bit premature to say that. Wait until we at least see them both play well in the same game. Any team with a dominant power forward can boast what we're getting from the combo so far.

A dominant player will be in the game 40 minutes on average, and often 45 in a big game. We're not bettering that by much, and neither half of our combo plays much defense. Good, but still far from great.

Dan


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

how did you get those pictures?


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

I think you shouldnt get too excited about this win! You played against the WORST team in the league right now. We are ridiculously bad!

Anyway, congratulations for the win and good luck with the playoff hunt!


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> I think you shouldnt get too excited about this win! You played against the WORST team in the league right now. We are ridiculously bad!
> 
> Anyway, congratulations for the win and good luck with the playoff hunt!


A win is A win..lol..we are not just excited about the win..in all the games that the new players played in..we were in it...sure we lost some..but they could have gone either way and looking at the next 4 games..i feel we can go 4-0 even 3-1 would be ok..but i belive this team can go 4-0 in the next 4 games..thats what i am excited about..


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"do not read too much into a win over a team that has lost 11 of 12"

nope..
that was not why i personally was so excited..

It was the OTHER things that excited me..
The running,passing,smiles,shoulders high entering the court,
enthusiasm,high fives,"enjoying being a BLazer",not just one on one basketball,not using up the clock,new players meshing like
they have always been there.

Even if they had lost last night,the new Portland Trailblazers
are in the building.

No one said they played hard...
but they described what OTHER players had done to get the win.
Oh the fun of it.
They look like a team.
And oh by the way..
Damon has been reborn.

I could not be happier..
You can now start getting that feeling again that they are going to do everything they can to win..
The crowd was cheering the first minute they entered the floor.
The announcers were having to speak louder and louder..
instead of saying.."wow..these Blazers just don't draw a crowd anymore"...
Only one negative was spoken last night by Boston color men...
They touched briefly on Woods..
No laughing,Jailblazers,no holding up charts showing Rasheed's 
problems..
God it was refreshing..
By the way...did they win last night??
I was too busy looking at the players joy to notice..


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey look, Randolph is doing his best Sabonis impersonation...look at that vertical!


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> I can't believe what I am reading here about Rahim.
> It's too bad you are so unhappy,because your favorite player
> says he is having a blast..and he sure looks like he is..
> What on earth do you mean sitting on the bench??


Reef sits the bench. He is basically the fifth option. 

Sure, he gets minutes, but he is NOT the kind of player that scores agressively. He plays in the flow. Coming off the bench, he isn't in the flow. 

He won't complain. He may be having a blast. But, it kills me.




> Many times they are on the court at the same time.
> He could have had more points and shots,but he missed more than Zach and was not as aggresive as Zach.


How could he have missed more than Zach? He took 5 shots and made 3. That's a pretty decent percentage.

Further, Randolph will ALWAYS be more agressive. Reef isn't aggressive. Randolph calls for the ball waving his arms like a lunatic the second they cross half court. 



> He was not the best player on the court tonight.
> Zach was.


I'm going to say Theo, but that is because I think Theo ignited our offense and got the ball rolling.

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Flaming Homer</b>!
> You would rather see him average 20/10 a night on a bad team like Atlanta?


Yes. Because truthfully, I only watch Shareef. I don't "like" the NBA. Once Reef retires, I'll probably quit watching all sports except the Crimson Tide. So - it is a BIG letdown to me to wait and anticipate a game, where Reef shoots 5 times. 

I ask all you Zach Randolph fans - would you like to see Randolph come from the bench and become a role player rather than the dominant player he is?

No, it would drive you nuts.

Play.


----------



## DariusMiles23 (Aug 29, 2003)

Man you guys are Sad... My boy Qyntel just had a carrer high 16 points.. Backup SG anyone? Can someone tell me what he looked like out there? I was at a Basketball tournament.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

You missed my post last night..
The gazelle was in the building,concrete stayed home.

But seriously,he was highwire last night.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BlazerShorty990</b>!
> Man you guys are Sad... My boy Qyntel just had a carrer high 16 points.. Backup SG anyone? Can someone tell me what he looked like out there? I was at a Basketball tournament.


Qyntel looked solid, but it was garbage minutes. 

I'd like to see what he can do if given more minutes during "real time", because Anderson is NOT capable of playing 48 minutes a game - night in and night out, I don't think.

I liked the potential I saw. While he scored and did well in that respect, I was more impressed with his activity WITHOUT the ball. He was very active without the ball.

Play.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> how did you get those pictures?


Man, I've missed game photos. You used to do them all the time tblazrdude, that was one of the reasons I signed up here at bbb.net- I remember you posting them at fanhome too.

KEEP IT UP WITH THE GAME PHOTOS THIS SEASON, GUYS!!


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Backboard Cam</b>!
> 
> 
> Man, I've missed game photos. You used to do them all the time tblazrdude, that was one of the reasons I signed up here at bbb.net- I remember you posting them at fanhome too.
> ...


*
I'll try to post them after every game in the game thread if I'm home.
*


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nikebasketball</b>!
> 
> 
> *
> ...


where did you get those big ones? cbssportsline stopped doing them i thought.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

let me test out nikebasketball's technique:


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> 
> 
> where did you get those big ones? cbssportsline stopped doing them i thought.


*
cbs did stop posting the big ones.

I simply change the url to make them big.
*


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

*
tblazrdude you got it I see.

Well if I don't make here to post them you can do it too.

Cool. 

I'm on NikeTalk.com and we post these huge pics to checkout the new kicks in the NBA.

That's where I learned to do it.

Kobe's 2K4 Player Editions are nice.
*


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Block,










...block.


----------

